# Sore boobs each month- 8 days before AF



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Does anyone else get sore for _more than a whole week_ before your period begins? Lately, each month, my boobs feel like pregnancy boobs! I haven't been pregnant for more than 5 years, and recently, I have been thinking I'm pregnant again because of the way they feel. Why does this happen to me now when it never did before? Does it mean anything about my hormones?


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I have the same problem. Sometimes my boobs even start getting sore just a few days into my LP, and continue for a few days after my period is over.

The truly messed-up part of it all is that before TTC I only ever ONCE noticed any sort of breast/nipple tenderness or pain, and that was during a month when the condom broke so we were afraid we had an "oops".









Also, ever since TTC I don't get nearly as much cramping (sometimes hardly any at all), but before I noticed it pretty much all the time - and sometimes well before AF came. Weird, huh?


----------



## zenproofstella (Jul 1, 2008)

My boobs are sore for half of my cycle it seems!

Hoping the whole 'sore nipple' thing will tip me off to being pregnant one month...b/c THAT never happens.

They just feel heavy. I hear ya.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

I have this, too. Sometimes it starts as soon as I ovulate, so it can help me confirm ovulation. (I have pretty noticeable PMS that often begins when I ovulate, too.) It is definitely hormonally related. Since our hormone balance changes throughout our lives, maybe this change in you is just a reminder of this.

I have read that taking calcium supplements can improve this, as can some herbs.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a typical PMS symptom for me. Right after I ovulate my breasts get sore due to the progesterone up until AF (or a few days into AF)


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Okay, so it sounds like a version of normal...and I guess it's my "new" normal. Or at least my current normal.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, happens to me too!


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I get the too. That is interesting about the calcium. Since I take synthroid I can't take my calcium supplement at the same time. I often forget in the evening. I wonder if that's making this worse.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

when I came off BCPs my taddys felt like they were in vices. Since then (and I've only had 2 real cycles so take it as you may) about 5 days before they get kinda sore really deep in the tissue. almost like my chest hurts from coughing or rowing. HTH, I would imagine it's pretty normal, especially if it happens every time.


----------



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

I get this too and I am really hungry at that time. Also I get moody. My pre-AF is so much fun


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

ok i know this is a older thread, but hallelujah! i'm happy i'm not alone.









my boobs are always sore. sometimes they're tender for an entire cycle. right now, even a tiny bit of pressure hurts. i also get crazy luteal swelling.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I get tender full breasts just after O too. I always laugh when I am biking because it feels as though they are going every which way for most of the month. Helps fill in this tiny trainers bra though









With PMS I get some nausea followed by extreme hunger a few days later. Sore breasts, headaches and loose stools. Thank goodness I chart now, otherwise I'd never know I was pregnant or having PMS.


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

I've always had sore boobs for a week-15 days before my period, and during.

However I gained about 9 pounds 3 months ago and my boobs have been KILLING me. God it hurts. I guess maybe more body-fat=more estrogen? And sore, swollen, BBs?


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhubarbarin* 
I've always had sore boobs for a week-15 days before my period, and during.

However I gained about 9 pounds 3 months ago and my boobs have been KILLING me. God it hurts. I guess maybe more body-fat=more estrogen? And sore, swollen, BBs?


I think thats the case with me. I gained 2 inches over the past few months and I'm now having problems with VERY sore boobs all the time and longer cycles. I'm working on getting that off now (already lost an inch).


----------



## honeybunny65 (Mar 13, 2008)

My breasts don't just get sore...they swell!! It gets so bad, it hurts to walk sometimes!! My firends mom said it was water retension and to try a diuretic. I've done that a few times when I'm in a lot of pain and it does seem to help the swelling and the tenderness. I use Aquaban b/c there is no caffiene in the pill. Hope that helps someone!!


----------

